# My Little Shrimp Tank



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

Just how small is that? And do you only have cherry reds in there?


----------



## TS168 (Oct 28, 2003)

HI George,

Tank Dimension: 
15cm by 15cm. Height is 23cm

Yes Just Cherry shrimp in there. 2 are now pregnant. 

Cheers. TS


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

Cool, I just pulled about 20 baby shrimp from my filter today.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

I'll be checking my door for a package each day George... :wink:


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

get in line! lol


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Get in line for some of the green shrimp George has!

How are you making out with them, oh great Guru of Shrimp!! :wink:  

Mike


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Mike did you say green shrimp ? :shock: 
Dang it, now how am I supposed to stand in two lines at the same time ! 

George... when you package them, try not to mix the two together... that way it will be easier for me to seperate them for my tanks... 

Ooops... did i say that out loud ? :hehe:


----------



## TS168 (Oct 28, 2003)

Green Shrimp. nice i want it also. 
I now only have 1 male blue shrimp. Hope to get afew wives for him.

I from Singapore. Anyone stay here?

How much is the price of green/blue/cherry/tiger shrimp at your place?

Care to share?

Thanks.
TS


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

TS168 said:


> Green Shrimp. nice i want it also.
> I now only have 1 male blue shrimp. Hope to get afew wives for him.
> 
> I from Singapore. Anyone stay here?
> ...


The price here in the US is too much....it is hard to find importers that will, or can, get them for us.


----------



## TS168 (Oct 28, 2003)

Blue shrimp:
http://www.aquajapan.com/encyc/shrimp/atyidae/neocaridina/sp0004_e.html


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

George wiped out a shop in South Jersey. The Green Shrimp were only a couple of bucks each, if I remember correctly! I haven't heard him talk about them in a while.

HEY GEORGE!! How about those "Greenies"!!


Mike


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

Mike, you blew my cover! No little ones yet, at least not that I've seen. Yep, they were only $2 each, so I wiped 'em clear out. I should go see if they have anything else there.


----------



## TS168 (Oct 28, 2003)

I Have not seen green shrimp sold here. But heard of people brough it. It must be a nice one. George any picture of your green shrimp to post here?


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

George if you stop in "that shop", give me a heads up on the shrimp!

Mike


----------



## TS168 (Oct 28, 2003)

My Cherry shrimp has given birth to afew little cherry shrimp today...

Cheers.
TS


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

Congrats!


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

TS168 said:


> I Have not seen green shrimp sold here. But heard of people brough it. It must be a nice one. George any picture of your green shrimp to post here?


No I keep meaning to bring the camera to work so I can try to get a pic, but I always forget. I will see what I can do this week about a pic.


----------



## TS168 (Oct 28, 2003)

Nice shrimp pic for all.
http://www.51fish.net/bbs/dispbbs.asp?boardID=10&ID=535


----------



## ming (Dec 6, 2003)

TS168 said:


> Nice shrimp pic for all.
> http://www.51fish.net/bbs/dispbbs.asp?boardID=10&ID=535


now if you could successfully get them and breed them.. you'd be making some money


----------

